# Share your shop photos



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Over the years my business had begun to take over my house. As many of you I'm sure can relate: I had sample boards in the dining room and patio. Gallons of supplies in my utility room, projects in the garage, brushs and cups at the sink.......my island in the Kitchen began to look like a workbench lol....until now. I just recently got a much needed shop to house all my equipment, tools and supplies and want to include a dedicated spray area. My problem now is setting up the lay out in the shop. My shop is 26x42 and I am finding the it's just not big enough. I have moved shelving units, benches, tables around so many times before I finally found placement that works for me. Please, share pics of your shop! Thanks


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We keep our shop fairly empty with equipment going in and out on a daily basis. We prep some things in the shop and little painting so far but a great place to store and organize

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Just moved into this one two weeks ago. It's smallish at 800 square feet, but it works for me. Need lots of racks to keep everything (somewhat) organized..


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

has anyone ever rented one of the larger storage lockers and used it as a shop? like a 10x10 or 20x20? 

I just thought of it while reading this post, and it seemed like a good way to have a shop without buying a small building.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

sendit6 said:


> has anyone ever rented one of the larger storage lockers and used it as a shop? like a 10x10 or 20x20?
> 
> I just thought of it while reading this post, and it seemed like a good way to have a shop without buying a small building.


This a storage unit that I use at the minute, $104 per month, and I can sit and do my sample boards etc


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

sendit6 said:


> has anyone ever rented one of the larger storage lockers and used it as a shop? like a 10x10 or 20x20?
> 
> I just thought of it while reading this post, and it seemed like a good way to have a shop without buying a small building.


Had one for a while. 10x20 I think. One problem is lack of power. At least in mine. Just one light bulb. Used for a while until I moved into a shop. Ultimately moved back into the home garage.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the photos guys, I would really like to see more shop photos. My shop is coming along slowly..............most of the walls are studded in now and ready for insulation and drywall. A client was replacing her kitchen cabinets so she offered her old ones to me! I hope to finish studding out the walls, get the plumbing in, the insulation done and ready for drywall by the weekend. This had been a long and costly experience. I am really hoping that this all pays off. Its been 3 months now and I'm about at my wits end everything must have its place in order for me to be so much more efficient. 
I find it rather interesting that it took me years to build this business and to accumulate the tools and equipment I needed and the $'s I have invested. Now I'm having to pay for a place to put all my stuff  I will post picture once everything gets put back in its place.


----------

